
We’ve Passed the Carbon Tipping Point - artur_makly
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/z43wpx/goodbye-world-weve-passed-the-carbon-tipping-point-for-good
======
bryandollery
Given how important this topic is, this has to be classed as a very poor
article. Maybe 6 paragraphs of news, followed by over twice as much
scaremongering and speculation.

------
artur_makly
surprisingly there are low-tech ways to reverse the heating.

watch Gwynne Dyer‘s closing arguments:
[https://youtu.be/Mc_4Z1oiXhY](https://youtu.be/Mc_4Z1oiXhY)

